# what diet to take



## the-old-timer (Feb 15, 2014)

Im a newbie to all this so need a bit of advise im starting training and decided to take some gear to be exact super rip 240 ive been told to cut out carbs by some others say no others say take carbs on the day of work outs so which is it I wanna loose weight but gain strength at the same time I also am gonna stack the rip with clenbuterol but the diet I Havnt a clue can anyone help cheers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why the hell are you going to use AAS etc when you have not done any research?

Get your training, diet and rest sorted out first.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

train for a few years. learn about nutrition.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Troll


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Crack on mate, remember all injections have to go straight into the bell end or it wont work


----------

